# Draft horse doing LD?



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

The horse i'm currently riding is an absolute dear, and well mannered with a good head on his shoulders. His owner(not me) has done a couple competitive trail rides with him, since he was gelded this year and while he stills gets a little flirty he's settling well.
The thing is he's a 16"3 Drum Horse. Definitely not a light breed. I'm not looking to be extremely competitive with him, finishing a limited distance would make me happy. But do you think it would harm his health trying to complete a short endurance ride? Obviously, he would needs lots of conditioning and muscling, and i'm more than willing to spend months getting him to a place where his health wouldn't be harmed, but is this a possibility for a draft horse?
he's getting back into shape now, we're doing lots of trotting and going off road to help him get used to being on the trail with other horses(he's to the point where he's barely bothered until a crowd of more than 20 or 30 horses starts getting a little too close, and even then he just gets excited)
Here's a pic of him from today, to get a sort of idea about his build.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

What distance are you talking about?you would definitely need to trim off his feathers to keep him cooler. Hi don't think he would make a very good endurance horse personally as that is not what they are bred for.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Exactly: What distance are you thinking?

If you are doing something like a 10-mile ride, I would think with proper conditioning and training, he should be able to handle that just fine. 

But for a draft horse, I wouldn't necessarily go any farther than that. Not that he can't go the distance itself, but that he may have trouble going the distance in the time allotted.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a lady who does distance riding on her draft mare in the NE.. normally LDs but some select 50s too. They hardly burn up the trail, but they both have a blast and are well known in this region.

What distance CTRs have you done? How were his scores? That will tell you a lot about his ability.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses, I'm all extremely new to this, and still learning a lot about it. 've never competed in any show before and understand i have a ways to go before i'm ready. I think 10-15 miles would be our maximum, and we would probably wait until after this coming summer when things start to cool down.
I'm not sure about his scores, but in his most recent one he came in 15th out of 50.
I'm honestly not looking to be competitive, i'd honestly be happy with just getting out there and learning from the experience. Finishing is my only goal really.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Time is definitely something we would have to work with, he can go at the trot for at over an hour straight in his current condition, but his trot is noticabley slower than a more sporty horse..


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just to show you, this is Melody and her mare Annie. Amongst other things this year, they earned their Old Dominion Triple Crown after finishing all 3 OD rides!!

note there IS another horse and rider behind them in this picture:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Why not try a 15-20 mile CTR?


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

That's something i might look into. No matter what i decide to try, i still have a long while to get my butt into shape.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gosh, with a horse like that black mare, I'd be riding bareback. LoL. I love big drafts. They are like a moving couch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Yess! That's what I love about the horse I posted a pic of, sitting his trot is like floating.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

They were made for working and plowing all day in the field, at a nice steady slow pace.
If you are going for speed I would say no.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Mike, I think, down in Texas rode a Belgian. It was long time ago, so my memory is fuzzy, but I think they might have done 50's, too. In Texas heat.

I don't see why not. 

Nancy


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

It's not the best breed for the job, but it can be done... slowly.
I've volunteered in many CTR and seen draft regularly: belgian cross, percheron, fjord. You have to train very gradually and learn to know your horse: resting pulse and speed of recovering pulse, speed and distance limits. With training, you'll figure if you horse can do it and if he enjoys the job.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it's unlikely that he'd be very competitive, but since that's not what you're looking for, I see no reason why he couldn't do just about any distance you wanted.

As said, he might have trouble finishing the distance in the time allotted, but the distance itself should be no problem.

Granted, my current main saddle horse is only half draft, but he's almost as big as his Belgian momma and has easily covered 15-20 miles in a day, much of it at a long trot or a lope.

Granted, I have no timeframe for the distance because we were moving cattle at the time but still... His long trot is a typical horse's loping speed and his lope is almost as fast as a standard horse's hand gallop.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You said he was recently gelded. How old is he? I would take his age into account as well and not push a youngster too hard.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

He was at stud for few years, he was only gelded because his owner started a family and couldn't give him the exercise and focus he needed. He's actually seven years old.
It sounds like as long as we go slowly and take care in the heat, the level i'm looking to do won't be a problem at all.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of draft horses can dog trot almost all day. I'd let him find his trot speed and go with that and not encourage any faster.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Just to show you, this is Melody and her mare Annie. Amongst other things this year, they earned their Old Dominion Triple Crown after finishing all 3 OD rides!!
> 
> note there IS another horse and rider behind them in this picture:


I'm sorry...but that is too freakin' awesome!!!


----------

